# التشفير وامن المعلومات



## مهندس عمرو (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بداء هاجس التشفير وامن المعلومات مند مدة تزيد عن السبعين سنة اي في الحربالعالمية الاولى وكان مقتصرا على الامور العسكرية.
ولكن مع بداية استخدام الاتصالات بانواعها السلكية واللاسلكية وكثرتها وبداية عصر تبادل المعلومات بداء برنامج حمايتها من المتطفلين امر ضروري جدا وبدات المعلومات التجارية خاصة والدبلوماسية خطيرة بدرجة تساوي وتفوق احيانا الاسرار العسكرية.
من هنا بداء الاهتمام سريعا من قبل عدة شركات عالمية وبدات تتخص في التشفير فقط.
ماهو التشفير؟
التشفير غبارة عن اعادة ترتيب البيانات المرسلة بطريقة لايمكن معها قراءتها بدون اعادة ترتيبها كما كانت من عند المصدر الاساسي او الجهة المرسلة.
كيف يتم ذلك؟
يتم قبل ارسال البيانات من مكان الارسال ترتيب البتات في الفريم الواحد بترتيب معين ويعطى له رمز معين وهو مفتاح اعادة الترتيب ويسمى ايضا مفتاح التشفير,وهذا المفتاح يوجد عند المرسل والمستقبل او المستقبلين في حالة كانوا اكثر من جهة .
هذه الطريقة تسمى طريقة المفتاح المثماتل اي نفس المفتاح يقوم بالتشفير في حالة الارسال واعادة الترتيب في حالة الاستقبال .
الطريقة الاخرى يتم الارسال بمفتاح خاص للمرسل ويتم فك الشفرة عند المستقبل بمفتاح عام يملكه كل المستخدمين للمحطات الاخرى.نظام غير مثماتل.
انواع مفاتيح التشفير وقوتها:
تعتمد مفاتيح التشفير على اللوعاريثمات اساسا وتم اتعتماد افضلها طريقة شامير ورافندال لعدة اسباب منها سرعتها وكذلك عدم امكانية استنباط المفتاح الاساسي بالرغم من معرفة الطريقة واللوغاريثم من قبل الدي يجاول فك الشفرة .
وتعتمد ايضا على طول المفتاح المستخدم 128 او 256 او 512 او 1024 
تصور انك تملك فريم من 1024 بت يمكن لاي منها ان يكون 0 او 1 اي لذيك 2 اس 1024 خيار رقم لايمكن فكه حتى بوجود احدث الكمبيوترات في زمن يمكن فيه الاستفادة من المعلومات المتحصل عليها من الرسالة.
الى اللقاء في الجزء الثاني


----------



## عزت ابواحمد (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرأ على هاذه المعلومات الموفيده


----------

